# another 75 gallon tank divider idea



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I think it is weird that there are few options for a 75 gallon tank divider. One in particular is 50 bucks and doesn't even have the suction cups or a hanger. I looked at it's dimensions and it was 18.8 inches high and 17 inches wide. I went to the hardware store and bought a piece of plexi glass that they cut for me. They also drilled some holes for me. I should have got more smaller holes (I'll try that on version 2.0). I also bought the suction cup holders that are used for the aquarium heaters and 3/4 inch PVC pipe. In my picture I used pipe i already had from another project. In version 2.0 I will make sure they are the same height of the plexi glass. Those suction cup holders fit perfectly around the PVC pipe. I put the plexi in the tank and attached the PVC pipes to the plexi with the suction cups. Piled sand substrate on each side. Works pretty good. Hope my idea helps someone else. I think I spend 20 bucks on the materials.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I just finished version 2.0 of my 75 tank divider. I started with a new piece of plexi glass cut 17 1/8" wide by 18 1/2" high. I bought a Bosch 3/8 in. Carbide Tipped Drill Bit for Drilling Natural Stone, Granite, Slate, Ceramic and Glass Tiles. This worked very well just drill slow. I left a 2 " margin on the top/bottom & sides. The pic shows the pattern i chose for the holes. I used longer pvc pipes than version 1.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I discovered my design for version 2 will not work properly, despite having so many holes, the water on the side of the divider without the filter accumulated too much ammonia. I don't want to pay for a 2nd filter so back to the drawing board for version 3.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Hopefully the 3rd time is a charm. In version 3 I replaced the plexi glass with some nice blue netting I got at hobby lobby. I wrapped the netting over the pvc frame. i used zip ties to fasten the net to the PVC. I also got some rubber netting ( I think it's referred to as egg crate ). It's thicker and flexible enough to give when putting the divider in the tank but firm enough so small fish cant get past it. I to put on each side to close a small gap that existed due to the room needed for the suction cups. That was fastened with zip ties as well. The bottom of the PVC frame is filled with sand to keep it from floating. Here are some pics. I think is will allow much better cirulation, Can be used for any size fish and it's not too expensive or ugly. I hope this helps someone.

Here is the netting and egg crate









view from front









View from side


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I combined all your DIY tank dividers into one topic so as to see your progress and what works and what doesn't.

Egg crate is actually drop ceiling lighting grid which is different than the blue rubber netting you used. I'm guessing that product is used for macrame, cross stitching or similar craft projects?


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

thanks for doing that  I sometimes get confused on what is the best way to do a post like this. Should I be replying to my own post?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sure you can reply to your own post, especially if you add something new, change something around or even feel like talking to yourself. :lol: Sometimes it takes awhile before someone else sees a new topic though sometimes no one responds because they have either tried it before or have don't have anything to add, even an atta boy.


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

I find egg crate/ light diffuser works great, it's cheap and you can use it for many other things like aquarium tops in a pinch or for qt tanks


----------



## TUCCI (5 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to add a design I’ve used in the past. I took ‘light defused plastic’ the ones with 1/4” squares in it like milk crates available at Home Depot in a 2x4 panel. Cut it to size for your tank and use suction cups with zip ties through them attaching it to the side glass of you aquariums. It’s strong enough to separate full grown Oscars. I’ve used it in Salt tanks as well…pretty inexpensive setup till you figure out what to do with the situation.


----------



## TUCCI (5 mo ago)

Jread002 said:


> I find egg crate/ light diffuser works great, it's cheap and you can use it for many other things like aquarium tops in a pinch or for qt tanks


I know this is likely an older thread but wanted to add my thoughts as well……Yes, I’ve used the same panels before and their quit effective.


----------



## EricTheRed (Jun 16, 2012)

TUCCI said:


> I know this is likely an older thread but wanted to add my thoughts as well……Yes, I’ve used the same panels before and their quit effective.


----------



## EricTheRed (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you post a photo of your design? Thanks in advance.


----------

